# Blew a speaker.



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! 












And cheap !


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty sure Die Antwoord blows speakers for no reason.


----------



## Edenwolf (Dec 10, 2014)

How can you tell if you blew a speaker, I'm starting to wonder if I may have as well.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

You can here is scratching, tapping or bottoming out depending on volume and frequency.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Justinus said:


> Pretty sure Die Antwoord blows speakers for no reason.


Just listened to a couple of Die Antwoord songs on youtube and I can 100% guarantee Die Antwoord will never blow out any of my speakers. Now Strauss or Phil Collins, maybe.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

That's your opinion. Enjoy your Strauss and Phil Collins


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

YIN said:


> That's your opinion. Enjoy your Strauss and Phil Collins


That I will. Those of you who like other music - enjoy it. As for a blown speaker, I blew a speaker in my Montana and replacing it was simply more than I wanted to deal with.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Just listened to a couple of Die Antwoord songs on youtube and I can 100% guarantee Die Antwoord will never blow out any of my speakers. Now Strauss or Phil Collins, maybe.


A Genesis Fan , cool

OP where are you I have 2 6 x 9 s sititng around collecting dust , you can have em !


----------

